# Vic Xmas In July Case Swap 2007



## AUHEAMIC (22/3/07)

Well I guess someone had to start it and it just happened to be me. 

I have not participated in a swap before so Im hoping some more experienced swappers will help me organise this. Im happy to help with whatever I can. I read most of the swap threads before starting this one and it seems some swap rules help so I borrowed (stole) some rules from Duff (Nsw Xmas In July Case 2007).

1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. 
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops, PET and champagne bottles are acceptable. 
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or sturdy cardboard boxes. 
4. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of May, but at this stage a rough estimate could call it in at June 30, 2007.
5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name.

As I said I have not participated in a swap before so all rules are open for discussion.

So is anyone interested?

1. Peels Cream Ale


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/3/07)

count me in this time!

beer to be announced at a later date


----------



## lucas (22/3/07)

I guess I'd be interested but I don't know if we'll get 28 people. last year I think we only got 13-14 people interested.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (22/3/07)

lucas said:


> I guess I'd be interested but I don't know if we'll get 28 people. last year I think we only got 13-14 people interested.


Hopefully this year we can get a bit more interest.


----------



## Wardhog (22/3/07)

Put me in the 'interested' column. I'll whip up a Chinook/Cascade APA. Yeah, I'm a one-trick pony.


----------



## Fents (26/3/07)

Im in!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (26/3/07)

Well there you go. I thought this was over before it started. 

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents


----------



## Fents (26/3/07)

BTW i think we should do it even only if its ten people. 10 bottles is better than zip.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (26/3/07)

Fents said:


> BTW i think we should do it even only if its ten people. 10 bottles is better than zip.


I agree Fents. I would even be happy to swap two bottles each per person.


----------



## Velophile (26/3/07)

Peels said:


> Well there you go. I thought this was over before it started.
> 
> 1. Peels Cream ale
> 2. DarkFaerytale
> ...




OK, I'm in. Just got to think of something to brew. Any requests?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (27/3/07)

Anything is fine. Just brew what you brew best. Maybe an English Bitter?

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents
6. Velophile


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/3/07)

anyone else interested?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/3/07)

Put me down as interested. I might struggle with the 

"The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screw tops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES."

Rule though. The only 750ml bottles I use are Champers bottles, apart from that I bottle in 330-375 ml bottles. I suppose I could try and scrounge up the normal tallies if its an inflexible rule though.

1. Peels – Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog – Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy

PS - if we dont get enough takers, we could just make it a standard 12 bottle case ??


----------



## andreic (13/4/07)

Hi,

I am keen (count me as in). Can't nominate a beer yet, but probably an APA or aussie style pale ale at this stage... don't think I have the facilities or time for a lager before june. I don't always end up with 28 longnecks so I'll have to plan a slightly bigger batch if that's the number of participants!

Are there enough yet to kick this off?

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/4/07)

I have edited the rules in a hope to get more people involved. 

I am happy to make the swap any size so I would say we have enough for a swap. What do you guys think?

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy
8. Andrei


----------



## Quintrex (14/4/07)

Hi Guys
I'd be keen to participate,
Fairly new brewer, I'd probably contribute maybe a Tripel, an Indian Red Ale or else something similar to a nutty english ale I did a while ago. Any requests of these 3?
My only problem will be getting tallies.  any ways I can get around this? Or good sources?
Cheers
Q


----------



## RobW (14/4/07)

Put me in for a robust porter


----------



## Wardhog (14/4/07)

I'd be happy to go in one bottle for each participant, unless we suddenly have 300 people join in.


----------



## InCider (14/4/07)

Vic Brewers: You Rock!

I have just been reading your thread, and it's making me want to come down for the swap!

Here is a few tips/ideas/suggestions and observations that might help or hinder.

Bottles: If you swap crown seal tallies, you might get twist tops back - bummer. Or worse, PET. But if everybody does PET, no issues, none will break in transit/swapping. I have noticed the swapping starts after the first 6 samples :blink: 

Numbers: Don't worry about the numbers in the swap. 12 is cool - not heavy. Ever carried two milk crates of glass bottles up the host's driveway? (I should have made two trips, but would have got told to HTFU!)

Pics. Make sure I get to see pics of the swap! :beer: 

Cheers,

InCider. :beerbang:


----------



## vlbaby (14/4/07)

Hi guys,
You can count me in for this also. I don't get much of a chance to brew these days, but I'll definitely make time for this.
I'll probably do a lager of some sort, maybe a german pilsner. 
And I'm ok with any number of participants, the more the merrier.

vl.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/4/07)

InCider has a great point about the plastic fantastic screw top bottles. I have been meaning to buy some as travellers and for partys etc anyway. Does anyone know how much they cost? Anyone interested in using PET for the swap?

InCider Thanks for you encouragement and ideas. I will defiantly get some pics and if you are ever in town make sure you contact me.

Quintrex I recon a triple could be the go.

vlbaby Welcome aboard. Lager of some kind would be great.


1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy
8. Andrei
9. Quintrex
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby


----------



## Fents (14/4/07)

Yep im still keen. Dosnt matter how many we get. Standard 23litre batch divide by .750ml (normal longneck) = 30 longnecks

Tho my bottles will def be glass. 

If people wanna do 330ml stubbies just put in two.


----------



## Fents (14/4/07)

And i'll do an IPA


----------



## vlbaby (14/4/07)

I'd be more inclined to just go with long necks. Otherwise I think many people including myself will have to go out and buy PET bottles especially for the swap. 

People can always go buy a slab of coopers long necks and drink them to make up the required bottles they need. Thats what i did last swap. It was a good excuse to buy a slab, not that i usually need one.  

cheers

vl.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/4/07)

Good point vl. Dont want to buy extra stuff when you don't need it. But I still don't mind receiving PET in the swap if that's all people have. I just want to try lots of different brews to (read between the lines) expand my taste buds.


----------



## Fents (14/4/07)

If people give PET thats fine, likewise glass. As long as its wet who cares.


----------



## InCider (14/4/07)

Fents said:


> If people give PET thats fine, likewise glass. As long as its wet who cares.



There's pros and cons. Heidi Fleiss and Chopper.

I'm (and I am awaiting challenges) the biggest tight arse on AHB, (AHDD if you can't sleep) and even to me $15 for 12 PET is better that $3-5 for each Coopers tallie, or $2.90 - 4.00 for a VB or similar (which makes trains derail).

I can bench press 75kg and still don't want to be in a swap greater than 20!

And as a side note, get everyone to kick $2 so you can have a schooner for everybody and it'ss no loss if one (or a few ) get slotted. Cheap as.

Cheers,

InCider. (who just made flat Cider - beyond science ).


----------



## vlbaby (15/4/07)

Fents said:


> If people give PET thats fine, likewise glass. As long as its wet who cares.



I agree. PET or glass is fine. Just use whatever you got at hand.

vl.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/4/07)

whats a case of PET bottles cost?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/4/07)

Cool, if people are OK with PET or a mix, I'm definately in.

I'll go with my house brew which is a Pale Ale of no particular origin, just tweaked till I like it. Saaz, Hersbrucker and Nelson Sauvin hops.... yummy. I normally make it at a whopping 3.5%, but I'll up the gravity for the swap.

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA (interested)
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei
9. Quintrex
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby


----------



## Fents (16/4/07)

So when do we call cutoff time? I know its still a fair while away.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/4/07)

Fents said:


> So when do we call cutoff time? I know its still a fair while away.


I havent participated in a swap before so I not sure. Im thinking end of June for a July swap. Does this suit everyone?


----------



## Wardhog (16/4/07)

Peels said:


> I havent participated in a swap before so I not sure. Im thinking end of June for a July swap. Does this suit everyone?



Yep, no problems.

10 weeks to go, better get my brewing shoes on...


----------



## InCider (16/4/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> whats a case of PET bottles cost?


About 12 bucks. Not much for the conveniece.  (15 bottles per case)

InCider


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/4/07)

bugga 10 weeks, might have to do my dopplebock later on then to keep the fridge available. i'm thinking of doing my first alt for the swap

-Phill


----------



## Fents (16/4/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> bugga 10 weeks, might have to do my dopplebock later on then to keep the fridge available. i'm thinking of doing my first alt for the swap
> 
> -Phill



Bring on the Alt DFT. Hopefully the case isnt full of Pale Ales. I really only brew ales, pilsners and the likes, thats why i chose IPA cause no ones doing one (just put on tap a corriander IPA which is lovely!). Might even change to a red ale or porter if no ones doing these, it would be my first but hey gotta try it sometime.

Wardhog --> Maybe hook up for that brewday and brew our case swaps together?


----------



## Wardhog (16/4/07)

Fents said:


> Wardhog --> Maybe hook up for that brewday and brew our case swaps together?



Sure - this weekend suit?. Actually, my next brew is going to be a porter. I might submit that instead of the Chinook/Cascade, it does seem to be chock full of pale ales.

Edit - RobW, it's going to be a Brown Porter, I'll leave the robust one to you.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/4/07)

i love trying different styles and yes i'm a little worried about it being all pale ales as well, lets have a brew something you've never brewed befor case! 

i'm looking forward to trying the cream ale and the triple, mmm

-Phill


----------



## apd (16/4/07)

Peels, please count me in.

I'll probably do a brown ale or an out-of-season wheat.

Can I suggest you update the original post with the list of contributors?

apd


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/4/07)

Consider yourself counted apd.

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale
3. Lucas (interested)
4. Wardhog Chinook/Cascade APA
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei
9. Quintrex
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat


----------



## Velophile (16/4/07)

I'm glad this swap has sparked off again. 

Either glass or PET is fine with me. It's great to get crownseal longies in a swap but not everyone has them. I think the Coopers PET could be used as a new swap standard?

Only thing I would add to the 'rules' is labels. Could everyone please label their bottles with at least your name. In the last swap I'm sure I got a few mixed up when reading tasting notes.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/4/07)

Velophile said:


> Only thing I would add to the 'rules' is labels. Could everyone please label their bottles with at least your name. In the last swap I'm sure I got a few mixed up when reading tasting notes.


Good idea Velophile. I have added it to the rules.

It is good to see the swap taking shape. We have nearly as many as the 2006 swap with 10 weeks to go :super:


----------



## lucas (16/4/07)

I'm keen to brew something a little different. open to suggestions as to what


----------



## lucas (16/4/07)

oh, and the labels thing is a great rule. I had a stack in the last swap that I had NFI what I was opening until it was open


----------



## AUHEAMIC (16/4/07)

lucas said:


> I'm keen to brew something a little different. open to suggestions as to what


I tried a friends Belgian strong ale a while ago. It tasted great but at 8 point something percent alcohol it would be too much for me to make a whole batch. Might be a good one for the swap. 

Will I put you in as confirmed now Lacas?


----------



## Fents (16/4/07)

Wardhog said:


> Sure - this weekend suit?. Actually, my next brew is going to be a porter. I might submit that instead of the Chinook/Cascade, it does seem to be chock full of pale ales.
> 
> Edit - RobW, it's going to be a Brown Porter, I'll leave the robust one to you.



I'll let ya know by thursday. If not the weekend after maybe.


----------



## lucas (16/4/07)

Peels said:


> I tried a friends Belgian strong ale a while ago. It tasted great but at 8 point something percent alcohol it would be too much for me to make a whole batch. Might be a good one for the swap.
> 
> Will I put you in as confirmed now Lacas?


I think something so strong would probably need more than 10 weeks aging to make it worth putting in for the swap. I'm thinking I might have a crack at an altbier or a dunkel


----------



## andreic (16/4/07)

OK, in the spirit of trying something new, I might have a crack at a dry stout.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/4/07)

Well, if we end up with too many pale ales, I might be able to swap. I have a dubbel in a corny that I brewed mid febuary. But it'll depend on how many people we get for the swap. I only have 18-19 litres of it.

I also dont know if its any damn good.

Will wait to see numbers and numbers of pale ales before I confirm a swap.

Thirsty


----------



## phonos (17/4/07)

A quick tip for those putting labels on Coopers PET bottles:

Use a small label (masking tape?) on the lid rather than on the bottle itself - the glue is almost impossible to remove, particularly if you're using those Avery print on labels.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/4/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm looking forward to trying the cream ale and the triple, mmm


Ahhhh the Cream Ale. This is Kais recipe that (with Kais help) was change a little from the original one he posted in the recipe section. Top drop :chug:


----------



## lucas (18/4/07)

two more ideas I'll throw out there for anyone undecided, rauchbier and Scottish ale. would be a great chance to have a go at making a smoked beer without having to drink a whole batch worth yourself


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/4/07)

oh! smoked beer, the smoking GT recipe looks interesting on the Grumpy's forum, now i'm thinking i might do that instead, dam you lucas. i'v got a week to decide

-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (18/4/07)

Ok, so, as far as I can tell, people are ok with either PET or glass, now regarding the amount of beer to supply, if we don't have longnecks, one can just supply 2 stubbies per person, right?

This is fine with me, if I brew a tripel this weekend I don't think it will have time be at its best in time for the swap. I have the grain ready to do one, so I will see how it goes. 
I just tasted an over-bitter tripel that I had bottled recently and it is shaping up nicely ( although still a little bitter for some tastes, although I shall pretend that it was all planned so that it could age nicely).

So put me down tentatively to supply a tripel.

Here is a list update, I hope all is correct, feel free to correct me or update your entry.

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale -
3. Lucas -
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat


----------



## Murray (18/4/07)

Hmm, not sure if I can do it this year. Put me down as tentative though.

Not fussed on bottles, I generally prefer to drink a case of Coopers longnecks to make bottles.


----------



## lucas (18/4/07)

Mark me down for an altbier I've decided

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale -
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat

I'm not so keen on stubbies, they just make more work/complication when doing the swap. convince some megaswill drinking mates to buy longnecks next time they get some beer and get them to keep the empties for you. or cough up and get some of the coopers PET ones


----------



## andreic (18/4/07)

OK, since I've recently been accepted as an Irish citizen - Irish dry stout it is!

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale -
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat


----------



## Quintrex (18/4/07)

I can do long necks, but if you guys want long necks I don't think I can really do a tripel justice with the limited time left.
I currently have a tripel in stubbies, which should be quite getting drinkable by july, the problem with high alcohol beers like a lot of the belgian style beers, is they need a bit of maturing to reach their best. I don't want to make a beer to give away with a "don't drink for 3 months" sticker attached.
So... if you guys want a tripel I'm afraid all I've got is stubbies, otherwise I'm more than happy to brew my apache ale (in longnecks).
So let me know either way
Q


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/4/07)

Murray said:


> Hmm, not sure if I can do it this year. Put me down as tentative though.
> 
> Not fussed on bottles, I generally prefer to drink a case of Coopers longnecks to make bottles.


No problem Murray. Hope you can make it.

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale -
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)


----------



## lucas (18/4/07)

Quintrex said:


> I can do long necks, but if you guys want long necks I don't think I can really do a tripel justice with the limited time left.
> I currently have a tripel in stubbies, which should be quite getting drinkable by july, the problem with high alcohol beers like a lot of the belgian style beers, is they need a bit of maturing to reach their best. I don't want to make a beer to give away with a "don't drink for 3 months" sticker attached.
> So... if you guys want a tripel I'm afraid all I've got is stubbies, otherwise I'm more than happy to brew my apache ale (in longnecks).
> So let me know either way
> Q


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/4/07)

Quintrex said:


> I can do long necks, but if you guys want long necks I don't think I can really do a tripel justice with the limited time left.
> I currently have a tripel in stubbies, which should be quite getting drinkable by july, the problem with high alcohol beers like a lot of the belgian style beers, is they need a bit of maturing to reach their best. I don't want to make a beer to give away with a "don't drink for 3 months" sticker attached.
> So... if you guys want a tripel I'm afraid all I've got is stubbies, otherwise I'm more than happy to brew my apache ale (in longnecks).
> So let me know either way
> Q


Hi Q

We are still about 10 weeks away from closing the swap off and setting a date in July that suits everyone. If you get cracking (pun intended) we wouldnt have to wait too long even if the swap was early/mid July.

I recon go the tripel in longnecks :super:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/4/07)

if lucas is makeing an alt put me down as Smoked beer, might need some ageing befor it's drinkable tho, perhaps i'll bottle it in midnecks so everyone gets 2, i'll see. brewing next weekend

-Phill


----------



## Fents (19/4/07)

apache ale sounds the goods. i cant drink heaps of dark/high alc beers but thats just me.

Anyone gonna do a pilsner?


----------



## Velophile (19/4/07)

I have a Stout ready to bottle that should be nice by July or I could do something else..... my APA was good...?


1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)


----------



## Fents (19/4/07)

hahahaha now theres only one pale ale on the list. i need to taste more than that!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/4/07)

Smokin' GT

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.00
Anticipated SRM: 7.1
Anticipated IBU: 29.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.68 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.97 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
16.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 12
16.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
16.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.00 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.50 29.1 75 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2565 Kolsch


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 6.00
Water Qts: 15.85 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.50 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Intermediate Rest Temp : 60 Time: 45
Saccharification Rest Temp : 70 Time: 45
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 77 Time: 20



it's not a rauchbier, not dark enough, what sort of beer would you get from 3k vienna, 1k pils and 1k munich II with around 30IBU's and fermented with a koelsch yeast? just call it a smoked whatever that beer is 

i think it's in a legue of it's own

-Phill


----------



## Fents (20/4/07)

looks tasty DFT! :chug:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/4/07)

sure does, thanks to GT for the Recipe and to Tony for bringing the topic up over on the Grumpy's forum


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/4/07)

Fents said:


> hahahaha now theres only one pale ale on the list. i need to taste more than that!



Looks like I wont have to swap and I'll get to drink most of my keg of dubbel myself then. damn

TB


----------



## Fents (20/4/07)

up to you really innit.

dubel, pale, pils, bock.

still gonna get tasted and enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## berazafi (20/4/07)

Quintrex said:


> Ok, so, as far as I can tell, people are ok with either PET or glass, now regarding the amount of beer to supply, if we don't have longnecks, one can just supply 2 stubbies per person, right?
> 
> This is fine with me, if I brew a tripel this weekend I don't think it will have time be at its best in time for the swap. I have the grain ready to do one, so I will see how it goes.
> I just tasted an over-bitter tripel that I had bottled recently and it is shaping up nicely ( although still a little bitter for some tastes, although I shall pretend that it was all planned so that it could age nicely).
> ...





Add me to the list, not sure what i will brew, and i will also put my hand up to be a distribution/sorting point if need be (i think i will be in doncaster not mooroolbark this time)



Dave


----------



## AUHEAMIC (20/4/07)

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)
14. berazafi


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/4/07)

nice mix of beers, anyone wanna brew a lambic?


----------



## Wardhog (23/4/07)

Dammit. Ordered some Danstar Nottingham for my contribution, and have managed to put a tiny pinprick hole in the packet. Can dry yeast still in the packet get infected/rendered useless?

I have a fallback pack of S-04, will I have to fall back to this?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (23/4/07)

Wardhog said:


> Dammit. Ordered some Danstar Nottingham for my contribution, and have managed to put a tiny pinprick hole in the packet. Can dry yeast still in the packet get infected/rendered useless?
> 
> I have a fallback pack of S-04, will I have to fall back to this?



Soak a paper napkin in some sanitiser, give the packet a wipe and then wrap it up in the still wet with sanitiser napkin and stick it in a plastic bag in the fridge.

When you go to use it, re-sanitise the outside of the pack before you open it.

It'll be fine.

TB


----------



## kadmium (23/4/07)

Ok, I know I have not posted but I have been very busy lately etc etc. I think a great way to meet you all would be to join in on this swap! I'm looking into making my AG Hause ale, so you if you are still looking for more, then just let me know!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (23/4/07)

kadmium said:


> Ok, I know I have not posted but I have been very busy lately etc etc. I think a great way to meet you all would be to join in on this swap! I'm looking into making my AG Hause ale, so you if you are still looking for more, then just let me know!


The more the merrier. Glad to have you aboard kadmium.

P.S. It will help people if you fill out your location in your profile.

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - mongrel Pale Ale
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)
14. berazafi
15. kadmium - Hause ale

And so the list grows.


----------



## Quintrex (25/4/07)

Just out of interest what is the plan for actually doing the swap, will we grab lunch or a bevvy or two somewhere? Or will it just be a simple drop-off/pick-up thingy?

BTW

brewed the tripel today, Undecided which yeast to use

leuven ale yeast

1762 trappist

Both fine yeasts imo, I have a big starter of the leuven waiting to go, but maybe even a mix??

Q


----------



## AUHEAMIC (27/4/07)

Quintrex said:


> Just out of interest what is the plan for actually doing the swap, will we grab lunch or a bevvy or two somewhere? Or will it just be a simple drop-off/pick-up thingy?



I havent participated in a swap before but the way I understand it works is;

1)
You have several drop off locations. In Melbourne it could be West, North and East. Everyone drops off at one of those three locations. The three drop off locations then take all the beer to a central location where the beer is sorted and then taken back to the original drop off locations. People can then collect their swapped cases from the point they originally dropped their beer off at.

OR

2)
Everyone goes to one central location. The beer is sorted and then the swapped cases are taken away with you.

Does anyone have a preference? Would anyone like to put their hand up for a drop off point? I dont mind being the North drop off point but Im in Diamond Creek so if people think its too far out let me know.

West - ??
North - ?? (Peels??)
East - ??
Central - ??

P.S. Im brewing the Cream Ale this weekend.


----------



## apd (27/4/07)

I can be the Western drop-off. I'm moving to Footscray by end of May.

And I vote for method 1 for the drop-off. I would imagine organising 15 or 20 people to get together at the same time and place could be a bit tricky.


----------



## Fents (27/4/07)

i dont mind but the less stuffing around the better.


----------



## Wardhog (27/4/07)

I vote for 1. Good thing Diamond Creek's just up the road from me.


----------



## Wardhog (30/4/07)

Well, the wort is complete. Just have to ferment it now.

I know I've said I'll do a brown porter, but having never seen a brown porter before, this wort looks like it'll be more like a dark ale more than anything.
Preliminary tasting has resulted in an opinion that it'll taste pretty damn good, barring any mishaps/infections. EKG is sooooooo tasty.


PS. Fents, you bugger, you got me in all sorts of brown stuff with the missus. I had stocked up the fridge ready to host the day, and had a very disappointing turnout, so I had to drink all that beer by myself. The world wasn't making much sense when I went to bed, but there was no mistaking that look....


----------



## Fents (30/4/07)

Wardhog said:


> Well, the wort is complete. Just have to ferment it now.
> 
> I know I've said I'll do a brown porter, but having never seen a brown porter before, this wort looks like it'll be more like a dark ale more than anything.
> Preliminary tasting has resulted in an opinion that it'll taste pretty damn good, barring any mishaps/infections. EKG is sooooooo tasty.
> PS. Fents, you bugger, you got me in all sorts of brown stuff with the missus. I had stocked up the fridge ready to host the day, and had a very disappointing turnout, so I had to drink all that beer by myself. The world wasn't making much sense when I went to bed, but there was no mistaking that look....



 sorry mate. i didnt get to bed till 7am sunday morning after watching the aussies destroy sri lanka. the intentions to rock over sun arvo and keep drinking were there. tell ya missus i'll make up for it if she lets ya stock the fridge one more time


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/5/07)

brewed mine on sunday, a few stuff ups and a few changes, according to my recipt from G+G i got vienna instead of munich II not that i'm to worried about that, also decided to add 10g of saaz at 10M left in the boil, did my first step mash and botched it, hit the first rest at 60 no worries but couldn't get the second one at 70 to sit right, might use less water for the initial step next time. i'm sure it'll still turn out to be a good beer, currently sitting at 14C and plugging along with a nice healthy 1L starter of koelsch yeast i prolly should have attached a blow off as i get the feeling it'll be all over my fridge when i get home. 

big fan of the smell of the smoked malt, reminds me of last christmas' ham, if it turns out well i'll make some to enjoy with this x-mas ham maybe do an alt with 2kg of smoked malt and store it for 6 months befor hand.

looking forward to tasting it and hearing all your thoughts on it

-Phill


----------



## Fents (1/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> big fan of the smell of the smoked malt, reminds me of *last* christmas' ham



:blink: :lol:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/5/07)

obviously the ham was smoked


----------



## AUHEAMIC (1/5/07)

I brewed the Cream Ale on Saturday and I must say it was the best brewday I have had so far. Nothing went wrong and the only thing I forgot was to prime the pump. I hit all my targets and ended up with 44 litres with an OG of 1048 from 10kg of grain. With everything going so well it looks like Im setting myself up for an infection?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/5/07)

whats was your cream ale recipe peels if you don't mind my asking? i'm making one on the weekend

82% JWM trad ale
4% JWM caramalt
10% malted oats
4% carapils

hallertauer to 36 IBU's and some cascade at 10mins, i think i pinched the recipie from the cream ale thread but not sure as it's in my promash records

-Phill


----------



## AUHEAMIC (1/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> whats was your cream ale recipe peels if you don't mind my asking? i'm making one on the weekend
> 
> 82% JWM trad ale
> 4% JWM caramalt
> ...


The original was Kais recipe from the AHB recipe database. With Kais help I ended up with the following recipe.

55% Pils
25% Vienna
10% Flaked maize
10% Flaked rice
(Mashed @ 67deg for 60mins)

20IBU Northern brewer @ 60mins
10IBU Northern brewer @ 5mins

US56 yeast


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/5/07)

nice one, mines with us56 as well but otherwise there two completly different beers


----------



## AUHEAMIC (1/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> nice one, mines with us56 as well but otherwise there two completly different beers


Id love to taste the difference in the two recipes. Would you be interested in doing a single bottle swap? Maybe during the case swap? You will already be getting my Cream Ale in the case swap but Im sure I could find something else to swap.


----------



## andreic (1/5/07)

Brewed my Irish Dry Stout on Saturday night. Just finished as it started to rain!

It is the first dark beer I have brewed... and it is very dark. It smelled a bit roasty? coffee? out of the mashtun... aromas I have not experienced before on brew day. Its sitting in a no chill cube now and will be going into the fermenter tomorrow night! I'm really looking forward to see how this turns out, get some feedback from other more experienced brewers, and taste everyone else's beers!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/5/07)

not a worry peels i'll make sure to save you a bottle

-Phill


----------



## lucas (2/5/07)

It'll be interesting to see what % of our AG brethren will be nochilling for the swap. +1 here

I went and got my grain last friday by the HBS was all out of spalt so it didnt get brewed on the weekend. ordered some online and it should be here today. I'm considering setting up my HLT tommorrow morning so I'll be preheated at lunch time, coming home from work at lunch to mash in and then sparging and boiling when I get home. sounds like a lot of stuffing about but it'll mean I get an extra day on the weekend


----------



## AUHEAMIC (2/5/07)

lucas said:


> I get an extra day on the weekend


An extra day to put down another brew?


----------



## lucas (2/5/07)

heh... perhaps... I'll see what I can come up with from the ingredients I have already


----------



## Fents (2/5/07)

prob doing mine this weekend if i can afford it.


----------



## Wardhog (2/5/07)

lucas said:


> It'll be interesting to see what % of our AG brethren will be nochilling for the swap. +1 here



+another 1 here.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/5/07)

i no chill as well, didn't filter out the break either but i'll add some polyclar at racking hopefully that'll clear it up

-Phill


----------



## Fents (2/5/07)

+1 for no chill.

bugga polycar DFT...HTFU and drink the break


----------



## apd (2/5/07)

lucas said:


> It'll be interesting to see what % of our AG brethren will be nochilling for the swap. +1 here



This is only open to AG brewers?!?!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (2/5/07)

apd said:


> This is only open to AG brewers?!?!


All brewers welcome apd.


----------



## lucas (2/5/07)

yeah, all brewers welcome. I only specifed AGers because wouldnt expect non-AGers to be chilling or nochilling


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/5/07)

i make my extract brews in a 13L boil topping up later on and then chilling down in some ice in the laundry sink, thats how i did the 2 i did a few months ago anyway

-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (5/5/07)

Crap.... just struck my first stuck ferment (on my x-mas case tripel).
Moral of the story, add the candy syrup/sugar portion after wort is mostly fermented otherwise the yeast goes lazy and won't finish it's vegies (maltose sugars).
Going to add some nutrient and fresh yeast, hoping this will kick-start it again.
Q


----------



## lucas (5/5/07)

the altbier got brewed this morning, it's in a cube chilling now


----------



## Quintrex (8/5/07)

lucas said:


> the altbier got brewed this morning, it's in a cube chilling now



What yeast are you using, just out of interest?


----------



## lucas (8/5/07)

Quintrex said:


> What yeast are you using, just out of interest?


nottingham @ 15C

This weather is great for nochill; cubed on saturday at 1pm, pitched on sunday lunchtime @ 20C, all through ambient cooling.


----------



## Quintrex (8/5/07)

Thats great re: the nochill, 
I cubed as well, but cheated this time and used a laundry trough-full of water + 2 frozen softdrink bottles to help speed up the process so I could aerate and pitch asap... High gravity brews scare me more than others, in that I sub-consciously feel that they are more likely to get infected, although in reality, the risk increase is probably minimal (if at all).

Hopefully the gravity will keep on dropping, since it was stuck and I repitched some fresh yeast + nutrient, it has dropped from 1.030 to around 1.020 over the last 2-3 days, hopefully this will continue, otherwise, I'll have to move to heating the sucker.

Q


----------



## lucas (8/5/07)

I just poked my head into the nsw swap thread, they have 28 people involved plus two standbys. come on all you Victorians, show a little more interest!


----------



## andreic (8/5/07)

lucas said:


> I just poked my head into the nsw swap thread, they have 28 people involved plus two standbys. come on all you Victorians, show a little more interest!




yeah c'mon! I moved from Sydney to Melbourne just to be part of it :beer:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/5/07)

OK, I might swap out my mongrel pale ale and try for a Kolsch instead. Never brewed one, but I'll give it a shot.

So now its

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - Kolsch (or a Wit if the Kolsch goes pear shaped)
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)
14. berazafi
15. kadmium - Hause ale


Now, have I got this right... if we have 15 in the swap, we need to provide 1 bottle each so 15 bottles... or are we going for 2 bottles each?? I vote for only 1, but will go with the flow.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/5/07)

i'd have trouble getting 30 bottles ready unless i used 2 different brews, i think 1 each is enough

adding mine to secondary this weekend to cold condition for a couple weeks, about 7 weeks left, might CC for a month if i have the room in my fridge. not to much smoke flavour from the sample in my hydro. hopefully it shows its self a little more by bottleing time

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (9/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'd have trouble getting 30 bottles ready unless i used 2 different brews, i think 1 each is enough



I agree. I don't know which of my fermenter's volume markings are out of whack, but my porter is sitting in secondary at the moment and showing only around 18 litres. I thought I had around 21-22 in primary, and left very little (<500ml) when racking to secondary. Looks like I'll have enough for the case swap and only a few left over for my own enjoyment.


----------



## apd (9/5/07)

I agree also. 1 bottle only please.

I've done 2 batches of brown at 18L each but one (or both) might turn out crap.

I'm still fiddling with my system. I'm using BIAB at the moment and I'm not sure it's the go. After doughing in, the temp is all over the shop. With my last brew, around the edge of the mash tun was 75*C and in the middle it was as low as 60*C. Stirring reduced the difference but I'm still not sure about how it'll turn out.

Top that off with the fact that I no-chilled and it was still at 38*C the next morning but I'd started rehydrating my pack of s-04 before I found out, so then the rehydrated yeast sat in the water till 6pm when I pitched it. If this brew turns out it will be a miracle.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/5/07)

as long as the yeast was covered and everything was sanitary you should be fine, next time perhaps give it a squirt from the fermenter every once in a while for an appetiser 

-Phill


----------



## apd (9/5/07)

Thanks for the words of encouragement.

I would have given it a squirt but I had to go to work. 

Anyway, it's fermenting now so all is hopefully well.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/5/07)

i tell ya, i'm bloody sick of work getting in the way of brewing! but at least it gives me a chance to browse the forums for an hour or 8

-Phill


----------



## lucas (9/5/07)

1 longneck per head is my pref too. my batch is 22L but I want some for myself


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/5/07)

apd said:


> I agree also. 1 bottle only please.
> 
> I've done 2 batches of brown at 18L each but one (or both) might turn out crap.
> 
> ...




Stir the crap out of that BIAB apd. It takes a few minutes to settle down, but one of the best features of BIAB should be the nice, stable easy to achieve strike temps.

Besides, the average of your two temps was a lovely 67.5C. It will have evened out through the mash tun over the period of the mash.

Your beer will be fine.

Thirsty


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/5/07)

Damn work getting in the way of my AHB activities. Been meaning to post this for a while. DarkFaerytale ask me for the Cream Ale recipe which I happily provided. But when I was posting the recipe I realised (cut a long story short) I was way down on the 5min hop addition. It should have been 55 grams but I only added 30 grams. This will drop it by 5IBU and reduce the flavour. I am going to bottle it in the next day or two so if I think its not worthy of swapping I will brew something else.


----------



## chris.peile (14/5/07)

Hey all - I'm keen to join in the brew swap too. Just put a brew down yesterday, aiming for a dark ale a bit like the Tasmanian 'Moo Brew'... Ingredients included 1kg DME, .8kg LME, .5kg Crystal malt, and 25g of fuggles hops, and a wyeast 1762 Belgian Abbey 2 yeast. 

So wad'ya think.. is there room for one more?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/5/07)

No problem Mmmmm... beer. Your in.

Update time.

Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Peels Diamond Creek
East - ??
Central - ??

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - Kolsch (or a Wit if the Kolsch goes pear shaped)
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. vlbaby
12. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
13. Murray (Maybe)
14. berazafi
15. kadmium - Hause ale
16. Mmmmm... beer Dark Ale


----------



## Wardhog (14/5/07)

My contribution is bottled and waiting for the day to roll around, now I just gotta sit and look at it for the next 7-8 weeks 

And please, can we cut off new entrants soon? I've got 14 set aside and have just realised I need two more, which means digging into the few remaining bottles I was saving for myself (the batch was smaller than I expected).


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/5/07)

my batch has come out small too, and not smelling pretty at racking time either, i'll CC for as long as i can and if it's no good i'll send in something better

whats the pick up date again?

-Phill


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/5/07)

to answer my own question

30th june

things might be a bit hecktic for me as i move into my new place on the 5th but if no one puts there hand up for a distribution point in the south/east i'll do it, i'm in/will be in springvale south

-Phill


----------



## berazafi (15/5/07)

Im out guys sorry, to much happening at the moment, i cant even manage to fit a brew in for myself


----------



## Fents (15/5/07)

Peels said:


> No problem Mmmmm... beer. Your in.
> 
> Update time.
> 
> ...



UPDATED!


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/5/07)

30th of june works for me.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (15/5/07)

All,

Although I am not participating in the case swap, I am happy to be a drop-off point if it helps. I am in Wellington Street quite near to where the Eastern Freeway becomes Alexandra Parade, so might be conveniently enough placed to do so.


----------



## Quintrex (15/5/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> All,
> 
> Although I am not participating in the case swap, I am happy to be a drop-off point if it helps. I am in Wellington Street quite near to where the Eastern Freeway becomes Alexandra Parade, so might be conveniently enough placed to do so.



sounds awesome to me.....  

Q


----------



## lucas (15/5/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> All,
> 
> Although I am not participating in the case swap, I am happy to be a drop-off point if it helps. I am in Wellington Street quite near to where the Eastern Freeway becomes Alexandra Parade, so might be conveniently enough placed to do so.


works for me too! any reason you're not putting a beer in for the swap? I still reckon the more the merrier


----------



## andreic (15/5/07)

Hi,

I will be on holidays on the 30th June. I will need to drop off my beers before then to someone acting as a collection point and pick my box of goodies up after the 9th July.

Is there any ettiquette regarding labels for your bottles? I used to print out avery labels for my beers but got sick of scraping them off. What's everyone doing?

btw, my Irish Dry Stout is almost finished fermenting but the SG is a little high for my liking (stuck ferment?)... I've raised temperature to get it to drop a few more points if I can. I will probably bottle this weekend.


Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (16/5/07)

andreic said:


> Is there any ettiquette regarding labels for your bottles? I used to print out avery labels for my beers but got sick of scraping them off. What's everyone doing?



just printing them onto paper and glueing them on with one of those glue sticks, stuff comes off pretty easy in some hot water

i'v decided i will be the drop of point for the east, thats if there are actually any guys out this way in the swap? if not i guess it'll just be me 

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/5/07)

lucas said:


> works for me too! any reason you're not putting a beer in for the swap? I still reckon the more the merrier



Yeah - I'd like to get this brewing caper sorted out before I inflict it on too many people. B)


----------



## Wardhog (16/5/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Yeah - I'd like to get this brewing caper sorted out before I inflict it on too many people. B)



One of the main reasons I'm in this is to get feedback on how I brew, and use that feedback to improve my brewing. The other is to taste a few styles of beer I haven't had before.

Don't hold back. Join in for the advancement of everyone, including yourself. And me.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (17/5/07)

I think I have all the logistics sorted out now.

Swap date: 30th of June 2007. 
If you cant make it to the drop off location on the 30th organise another date prior to the 30th with the respective drop off location person.

Drop off to the West, North and East locations should be no later than 11.00am on the 30th of June. Sorting will start at 2.00pm at Spills place. If people want to drop off individually at Spills place it should be by 2.00pm. 

Send a PM to your relevant drop off location person for their address.

Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Peels Diamond Creek
East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood

Picking up your case of beautifully hand crafted beer should be organised with your relevant drop off location person.

Although SpillsMostOfIt isnt swapping any beer he has kindly offered to host the sorting location. It would be nice if we could leave him a little something to repay his generosity. 

If I have missed anything or something needs to be changed let me know.

Peels


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/5/07)

Peels said:


> It would be nice if we could leave him a little something to repay his generosity.



... but completely unnecessary. I'm just doing it to be a kharma whore...


----------



## Wardhog (17/5/07)

I'll organise an extra bottle for Spills. Such selfless acts should be recognised and rewarded.

I tip my hat (if I was wearing one) to you, Spills.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/5/07)

I'd tip my hat to him as well, but I'm afraid to touch my own head, which still vaguely hurts after he got me rotten drunk last friday.

He doesn't want to "inflict" his beer on too many people, but the bastard didn't see any problem with pouring it down my throat till I nearly fell over.  

He is just being overly fussy. His beers are plenty good.

He is also a top bloke for hosting a drop off and the swap sort. Assuming SWMBO doesn't have pre-existing plans for me on that day, I will drop in and lend a hand with the sorting etc. Can probably manage to bring a couple of extra beers along so the sorters and Spills can lubricate their work a little.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I'd tip my hat to him as well, but I'm afraid to touch my own head, which still vaguely hurts after he got me rotten drunk last friday.
> 
> He doesn't want to "inflict" his beer on too many people, but the bastard didn't see any problem with pouring it down my throat till I nearly fell over.
> 
> ...



I'm not the one who reached over the table during dinner and finished my wife's beer for her...


----------



## Fents (18/5/07)

Sweet my drop off is Mr Peel is Diamo but seeing's as Watsonia's on the way to Collingwood you might as well come pick them up becuase i have to show you how i empty my beer tap  haha just kidding mate, i'll either drop them at your's or Wardhog and I might trek over to Spills for the afternoon's pissup sort.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/5/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm not the one who reached over the table during dinner and finished my wife's beer for her...



ooooh, I didn't remember that, oops  

Am I even allowed back to your place?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/5/07)

Fents said:


> Sweet my drop off is Mr Peel is Diamo but seeing's as Watsonia's on the way to Collingwood you might as well come pick them up becuase i have to show you how i empty my beer tap  haha just kidding mate, i'll either drop them at your's or Wardhog and I might trek over to Spills for the afternoon's pissup sort.


Ill be driving to Spills place so if you want to ride shotgun thats fine with me. The fridge is always well stocked if you want to drop off at my place. Either way suits me.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> ooooh, I didn't remember that, oops
> 
> Am I even allowed back to your place?



Happily, that particular event happened at the pub.

You're allowed back at our place any time, but it might be best to avoid the pub for a little while... h34r: :lol:


----------



## vlbaby (18/5/07)

Peels,
I'm going to have to drop out of this swap. I don't think i've got the time atm to brew something up.
Sorry for the stuff around guys.

vl.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/5/07)

If you're thinking of using the Central Area Drop Off Point (my place), you can leave your case any time between now and the day of the sort. Similarly, you can pick up your case any time in the week after the sort.

You cannot pick up your case before the sort. You cannot drop off your case after the sort and expect to get anything back.

If you want to do this, please give me a day or so notice to ensure I am around.


----------



## Fents (20/5/07)

So i brewed my case swap IPA with Wardhog yesterday. Very pleasent day with everything going smoothly other than the bloody wind playing havoc with my boil. Cheers ward for the brews too  i was quite pissed by 8pm that night.

Xmas In July IPA
14-A English IPA

Size: 19.98 L
Efficiency: 72.96%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 213.66 per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.064 (1.050 - 1.075)
Terminal Gravity: 1.016 (1.010 - 1.018)
Color: 26.2 (8.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 6.31% (5.0% - 7.5%)
Bitterness: 59.17 (40.0 - 60.0)

Ingredients:
4.8 kg Malt Craft Export Pilsner Malt
.840 kg Dark Munich Malt
.300 kg Crystal Malt
.060 kg Cara-aroma
60 g Challenger (6.6%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20 g Goldings (6%) - added during boil, boiled 25 min
20 g Goldings (6%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
12.5 g Fermentis S-04 Safale S-04

Looks tasty, smells great and just picthed the yeast. Cant wait.


----------



## Wardhog (20/5/07)

Fents said:


> i was quite pissed by 8pm that night.



Heh. Me too. My Tap-A-Draft worked quite well, much to my wife's disgust.
BTW, All Amarillo Ale goes extremely well with a large plate of BBQ mustard ribs.

Looking forward to that beer you were making yesterday, if it's half as good as your coriander IPA, it'll be the highlight of the case.


----------



## Fents (20/5/07)

Wardhog said:


> Looking forward to that beer you were making yesterday, if it's half as good as your coriander IPA, it'll be the highlight of the case.



Its all in the palate of the taster i guess


----------



## Quintrex (20/5/07)

Would anyone be interested in doing a yeast starter swap on the Case Swap day?
I thought this might be a good opportunity to swap some good quality yeasts around.
I have a decent range (especially of belgian yeasts), would love to pick up some others?

Let me know interest levels and if interested we can discuss details.

Q


----------



## mark_m (21/5/07)

How are the numbers going? Room for one more?
I've got an Amarillo amber ale in the keg atm that is worth sharing.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## AUHEAMIC (21/5/07)

Your in Mark.

Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Peels Diamond Creek
East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile
7. Thirsty Boy - Kolsch (or a Wit if the Kolsch goes pear shaped)
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


----------



## Murray (21/5/07)

Sorry guys, going to have to opt out this year after all, way too much on my plate.


----------



## Velophile (24/5/07)

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Stout or Pale Ale?
7. Thirsty Boy - Kolsch (or a Wit if the Kolsch goes pear shaped)
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


I have a choice of either a Stout or Pale Ale to contribute. Any requests?
There are a few dark styles covered already...


----------



## Fents (24/5/07)

Pale Ale please.


----------



## Wardhog (24/5/07)

+1 for pale ale.

Weren't we discouraging pale ales not long ago?


----------



## Fents (24/5/07)

Wardhog said:


> +1 for pale ale.
> 
> Weren't we discouraging pale ales not long ago?



haha yea about 8 peeps were gonna do pale ales, so everyone decided to brew dark beers!

bring back the pale ale! :beerbang:


----------



## apd (24/5/07)

And I'll confirm that mine is a brown not a wheat.


----------



## Velophile (24/5/07)

Fents said:


> haha yea about 8 peeps were gonna do pale ales, so everyone decided to brew dark beers!
> 
> bring back the pale ale! :beerbang:



Thats what I thought. Everyone said "APA" then went off & thought of something else.

I'll go with the Pale Ale that's fermenting now & keep the Stout for winter.


----------



## Wardhog (24/5/07)

Cracked a test stubby of my contribution, and while I don't really know what a brown porter is, I think this is definitely more of a dark ale. Still quite tasty though.
Keeping my fingers crossed about the carbonation, and firming my resolve to use more EKG.

Edit: Upon reading the definition of brown porter, it's definitely not a porter. No roastiness at all, just a generous whack of choc malt coffee type flavour.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (24/5/07)

Still sounds nice Wardhog. I have been taste testing the cream ale at a rate of one per night for the last week (lucky I ended up with 45 litres). Althouhg it's a bit under hoped (making it a bit sweet) I think it is still a good enough example of a cream ale to swap.


----------



## Quintrex (24/5/07)

I bottled my offering yesterday, still contemplating a name for this one!!!

Not sure how many belgian freaks there are in the swap but I hope you like it.

OG 1086 FG 1012 should make it around 9.8%..... a couple of these would slap you round the ears!!

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (24/5/07)

Quintrex said:


> I bottled my offering yesterday, still contemplating a name for this one!!!
> 
> Not sure how many belgian freaks there are in the swap but I hope you like it.
> 
> ...



I'm fairly sure that Belgians are against the rules, Quintrex. No matter - I'll help you get rid of them...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/5/07)

Guys,

I was talking to my wife about the swap and she asked if it was just a swap, or a competition.

I said, "just a swap" but then stopped and thought about it.

We could attatch a little informal competition aspect to it. Nothing dramatic like formally evaluating every beer or anything. Just something along the lines of choosing a "Champion" swap beer.

So maybe..

Once you have tasted all the beers. Pick your favourite and your second favourite. and post them.

When everyone has posted their 2 picks, we give 10 points for a Favourite and 5 points for a 2nd favourite. Beer with most points is champion...

That way, even if you dont get a single point for your beer, there is no need to feel bad, because it could have been everybody's 3rd favourite (which makes it still pretty damn good)

Great beers get accolades but no one gets put down...........

Still not sure if its a good idea or not. Its certainly not the point of the swap at all, but it could be an entertaining sideline.

Thirsty


----------



## lucas (25/5/07)

sounds good to me thirsty

on a humorous note, the topic notification I got for this email had the following sponsored ad placed next it in gmail

_*Photos: That's in my Gut?*
This site guarantees to remove really gross stuff from your gut._


----------



## AUHEAMIC (25/5/07)

Good idea Thirsty. Could be a bit of fun. We could set up a poll for the voting but I dont know if the poll function can handle 30 selections?


----------



## Wardhog (25/5/07)

I'm not really convinced about the Champion Beer idea. For me, I'll be tasting some beers I haven't had before, and have no basis for comparison. 

Also, won't it be like trying to compare apples to oranges?

It'll boil down to a representation of what styles people prefer, not "Hey Brewer X does a better job than Brewer Y and Z at making Beer Q" - it'll more reflect something like "I prefer pale ales to stouts".
I know a pretty good pale ale would get my vote over an excellent weizen.

If we all submitted the same style, or if we appointed a judge or judges who have the background experience necessary to make a quality call on each beer, then a meaningful result could be achieved.

I'm not against credit where it's due, or competition, but I don't think you can apply one award to a field this diverse.


----------



## Quintrex (25/5/07)

Wardhog said:


> I'm not really convinced about the Champion Beer idea. For me, I'll be tasting some beers I haven't had before, and have no basis for comparison.
> 
> Also, won't it be like trying to compare apples to oranges?
> 
> ...



It's not serious, just a fun way of giving credit to an awesomely made beer. Although it is a fair point about camparing style to style, but as long as we are all aware of that.

I'm for it
Q


----------



## Wardhog (25/5/07)

Quintrex said:


> It's not serious, just a fun way of giving credit to an awesomely made beer.




I wouldn't know an awesomely made brew of a style I haven't had before from an average one, which is why I would not vote for a beer of a style I know nothing about, and that's unfair on the brewer of the beer in question.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/5/07)

i'm sure it will kind of be like a comp anyway, with people pointing out flaws and good points on each beer, at least thats what i'll be doing and i hope people do to me, it's a good way of learning the strong and weak points in your brewing/brewery i think

-Phill


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/5/07)

Wardhog said:


> I wouldn't know an awesomely made brew of a style I haven't had before from an average one, which is why I would not vote for a beer of a style I know nothing about, and that's unfair on the brewer of the beer in question.




Good lord. That far more serious than I meant.

I'm just talking about picking the beer you like the best. doesn't matter if its not a proper style or not a good example if the style it purports to be, just that you like it.

Perhaps "champion Beer" was a bad way to phrase it... maybe "Peoples Choice" instead.

Still, if you feel that its a bad idea, lets just give it a miss. Dont want to detract from everyones enjoyment of the case swap.

TB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (25/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i'm sure it will kind of be like a comp anyway, with people pointing out flaws and good points on each beer, at least thats what i'll be doing and i hope people do to me, it's a good way of learning the strong and weak points in your brewing/brewery i think
> 
> -Phill



I figure that is the best thing about a case swap - the ability to get feedback from lots of fellow brewers. You can taste different beer styles with a quick boogie on down to Dan Murphy's but they can't tell you much about the beer you're brewing... 

(and if your friends and family are anything like mine, they are no help when it comes to feedback)


----------



## Wardhog (25/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Perhaps "champion Beer" was a bad way to phrase it... maybe "Peoples Choice" instead.



Sorry if I came across as having my hackles up - they aren't, and I apologise if I've raised some eyebrows. 

I think people will vote for what they know, is all.

Don't scrap it just on what I say, I'll go with the flow if the majority want to do it. 

People's Choice is a better name for it. :beer:


----------



## andreic (25/5/07)

Hi all,

bottled my Irish Dry Stout last Sunday night. Both OG and FG have turned out a little higher than originally planned. Hopefully still good though, but you'll be the judge of that!

This is the first case swap I have been involved in. I have read a few other case swap "tasting" threads and I'm impressed by the way people generally try and give constructive (and diplomatic) feedback on the beers they taste from the swap. This is the main reason I am in it. I am looking forward to tasting people's beers and providing my tasting notes and then getting feedback from others on my beer...

I'm perfectly happy for people to nominate their "best in case" for some kind of people's choice award but I really hope we can all just get into the spirit and provide feedback on all beers in the case. As well as getting good feedback on your own beer it will also be interesting to see how different brewers pick up different tastes and aromas for the same beer.... By the way - I am not very good at picking out beer characteristics and describing them but you only get better with practise, so we should all give it a go!

Really looking forward to some tastings in a little over a month :super: 

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## chris.peile (30/5/07)

Hey there,
I bottled my "dark ale with a belgian twist" last sunday as well. All has gone well, although the final bottling ended up a bit of a mess. 
The tap from the barrel was blocked, so took a bit of stuffing around with to free it up (during which I tried to keep everything as sterile as possible, but not 100% confident. I also had a couple of 'new to brewing' helpers during the bottling who put in only 1/2 the sugar required into some of the bottles. I caught that early so ended up with enough bottles with the right amount for thw swap. I am also not 100% convinced they maintained the sterile environment fully - so hopefully no bad stuff!

Anywho - I will crack one in a couple of weeks and see how it is going. :chug: 

APD - I will drop my beer off to you for the swap. I can also help you with the delivery to the central spot (i.e. I can provide a car if you don't have access to one).


----------



## Fents (30/5/07)

Bottling the magical IPA tonight if i can scrounge enuff bottles. Might have to drop by and buy a salb of coopers longies on the way home....damn


----------



## AUHEAMIC (30/5/07)

Fents said:


> Bottling the magical IPA tonight if i can scrounge enuff bottles. Might have to drop by and buy a salb of coopers longies on the way home....damn


I have some spare 800ml twist top bottles if you need them Fents.


----------



## apd (30/5/07)

Mmmmm... beer said:


> ...I also had a couple of 'new to brewing' helpers during the bottling...



You do know that 11 week old dogs lack the dexterity to funnel small amounts of sugar into bottles, don't you?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/5/07)

apd said:


> You do know that 11 week old dogs lack the dexterity to funnel small amounts of sugar into bottles, don't you?



Get a bigger funnel.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/5/07)

or smaller dogs


----------



## Fents (30/5/07)

Peels said:


> I have some spare 800ml twist top bottles if you need them Fents.



Cheers for the offer Peels....

but i suspect buying a slab of coopers and _drinking_ them is the better option


----------



## chris.peile (31/5/07)

apd said:


> You do know that 11 week old dogs lack the dexterity to funnel small amounts of sugar into bottles, don't you?




Ahhh... I new there was something amiss. I will definitely work with smaller dogs and larger funnels in the future.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (31/5/07)

Mmmmm... beer said:


> Ahhh... I new there was something amiss. I will definitely work with smaller dogs and larger funnels in the future.



Careful - if the dogs are too small, they may not have the strength to lift even priming-quantities of sugar and then you run into all sorts of training issues - have you ever tried to teach a dog to use a block and tackle?


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/07)

Probably not a lot of use to you guys right now, but I'd be interested in particpiating in a Melbourne Xmas case swap. That gives me time to work on a couple of brews. I'd be doing a dark ale/stout. I'll keep an eye out for a thread later in the year.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/07)

how many are there all up in the swap? 

if my "smoke ale" doesn't work out i'll probably swap it for my hobgoblin clone if i have enough bottles (not that i really want to get rid of it  )

-Phill


----------



## AUHEAMIC (31/5/07)

This is the list as it stands. 

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Stout or Pale Ale?
7. Thirsty Boy - Kolsch (or a Wit if the Kolsch goes pear shaped)
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale

Im also questioning my Cream Ale entry. Because I left some hops out its a little on the sweet side. If I dont think its up to scratch I will submit an APA.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/07)

i'm pretty sure 14 was exactly how many bottles i had left ... dam it 

this smoke ale better be up to scratch after 3 and a half weeks of cold conditioning *shakes a fist*

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (31/5/07)

Peels said:


> If I dont think its up to scratch I will submit an APA.




Noooooooooooooooooooo

Don't do that, APA is my fallback position, too. I'm a little concerned about the carbonation level in the 14 bottles I've set aside
Oh well, if it turns out it's a little flat, I can always claim it's an EPA and it's to style and hope no one knows any better..


----------



## Fents (31/5/07)

Geeez all you fairys swapping your entrys at the last minute!! hahah just kidding, i have no prefernce to what ya'll brew and swap as long as its yummo!


----------



## Quintrex (31/5/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> how many are there all up in the swap?
> 
> if my "smoke ale" doesn't work out i'll probably swap it for my hobgoblin clone if i have enough bottles (not that i really want to get rid of it  )
> 
> -Phill



Yum!!! I'd love that, you'll have to bring a bottle or two along to the central swap if you don't change entries


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/6/07)

shouldn't have said anything  

i'll make sure to bring a couple 

:beer: 

-Phill


----------



## Fents (3/6/07)

IPA is bottled! Tasted damn fine out of the fermenter.

Now im getting eager, cant wait to taste everyones drop. :beerbang: 

Just gotta make some labels now. :beer:


----------



## Quintrex (3/6/07)

Grrr... so much extra yeast has dropped out in the bottom of the bottles.... perfect for the yeast farmers  

I let it sit in secondary for ages... well, fingers crossed it turns out alright, bit of an experiment with home-made candied syrup.


----------



## chris.peile (4/6/07)

Fents said:


> IPA is bottled! Tasted damn fine out of the fermenter.
> 
> Now im getting eager, cant wait to taste everyones drop. :beerbang:
> 
> Just gotta make some labels now. :beer:




I've gotta say - I'm darn keen for the swap too! I tried one of my 1-week old belgian dark ale's on the weekend (while in a bottling session with another brewer). Quite happy with it - it was the first time I have used crystal malt before - fantastic stuff!

Bring on the beer swap!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/6/07)

Fents said:


> Geeez all you fairys swapping your entrys at the last minute!! hahah just kidding, i have no prefernce to what ya'll brew and swap as long as its yummo!



I'm brewing a Wit 2 weeks out from swap day.... if the Kolsch doesn't work out, then its fresh as a daisy wheat beers all round. Which wont be that bad. No other wheaties in the swap! (unless apd's porter goes wrong)

Its good to have a back-up!!

Thirsty


----------



## apd (5/6/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> No other wheaties in the swap! (unless apd's porter goes wrong)



I've had two cracks at the brown. First was dodge so I brewed another which is yet to be tested. If it fails, I'll blame Pumpy. It's his recipe.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/6/07)

apd said:


> I've had two cracks at the brown.



Yuck! :blink:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/6/07)

bottled 3 (about 65L ) beers on monday (and was moving fridges, beds etc all day yesterday to my new unit) boy are my arms tired, anyway the smoked beer is in the bottle, it did not attenuate very well at all, it's still pretty thick (1.014 from memory), i was hopeing for something dryer. i was nearly going to prime with honey as the mouthfeel is a bit dryer when you do but i didn't want to distract from the smoke which is only just there, it was quite warming coming from the hydrometer which would be because my old hydrometer was out by at least 10 points, making this quite a big beer but i'm unsure of the starting gravity. i'm going to leave it till a few days befor the actuall swap and taste it as i'm in two minds as to which beer to enter into the swap, the cream (creamy) ale i bottled on the weekend tasted an absolute ripper coming from the hydro and i know it'll be a great beer to put in the case but on the other hand i'm sure some of you would be interested to see what 1kg of smoked malt gives to a beer. 

anyway thats my little rant for the day 

-Phill


----------



## Fents (6/6/07)

vote 1 for CREAM Ale DFT! never tried one but if its creamy i'd be riiiiiight into it.


----------



## chris.peile (6/6/07)

Fents said:


> vote 1 for CREAM Ale DFT! never tried one but if its creamy i'd be riiiiiight into it.



It's a tough call - both sound like fascinating beers: creamy... not smoked. Maybe that can become the new tag line of James Bond.

Both would be new to me, so I vote for going with whatever you feel like!


----------



## Wardhog (6/6/07)

Fents said:


> vote 1 for CREAM Ale DFT! never tried one but if its creamy i'd be riiiiiight into it.



The smoked one sounds good to me. I like a nice thick malty beer, and I'm interested in seeing what the smoked malt does to a beer. 

Isn't Peels already doing a cream ale?

In dark ale news, my intended case contribution isn't really shaping up as I would've liked. I've kept the 15 intended for the case swap inside where it's warmer, so carbonation is a possibility, and the rest of the batch in the shed. At last test, the ones inside only had little in the way of bubbles, and the shed ones none at all.
Never mind, I'm about to bottle an APA this weekend that should make a worthy successor. It's currently in secondary with a handful of Cascade hops and smells and tastes pretty good. There's still a few weeks to go, so that should be enough time in the bottle for it if the dark falls through.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> interested to see what 1kg of smoked malt gives to a beer.



How many packs of Tally Ho do you need to do that? :blink:


----------



## apd (6/6/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Yuck! :blink:






SpillsMostOfIt said:


> How many packs of Tally Ho do you need to do that? :blink:




You're full of the one line comebacks lately aren't you!


apd


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/6/07)

apd said:


> You're full of the one line comebacks lately aren't you!
> apd



I'm certainly full of something...


----------



## chris.peile (7/6/07)

Wardhog said:


> I've kept the 15 intended for the case swap inside where it's warmer, so carbonation is a possibility, and the rest of the batch in the shed. At last test, the ones inside only had little in the way of bubbles, and the shed ones none at all.



Out of interest - does anyone know what a good temp is for the carbonation phase? My bottles are out the back, and it has been mighty cold of late, maybe I should bring them in too... h34r:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (7/6/07)

18 to 20deg is good for ales.


----------



## lucas (7/6/07)

Mmmmm... beer said:


> Out of interest - does anyone know what a good temp is for the carbonation phase? My bottles are out the back, and it has been mighty cold of late, maybe I should bring them in too... h34r:


same as temps as for primary fermentation


----------



## chris.peile (7/6/07)

lucas said:


> same as temps as for primary fermentation




Cool - thanks dudes. I will bring the bottles inside - definitely too cold at present for them to be stored in the shed!

Go beer.... go!


----------



## Fents (7/6/07)

Because i had to only bottle 15 botlles for the swap i threw the other 5-6litres of the IPA in the keg and i just realised it should be ready to drink tonight!! Cant fuking wait.


----------



## Wardhog (8/6/07)

Fents said:


> Because i had to only bottle 15 botlles for the swap i threw the other 5-6litres of the IPA in the keg and i just realised it should be ready to drink tonight!! Cant fuking wait.



I'll be around at 8.30. Do I bring dip with the chips? :beer:


----------



## Fents (8/6/07)

Fents said:


> Because i had to only bottle 15 botlles for the swap i threw the other 5-6litres of the IPA in the keg and i just realised it should be ready to drink tonight!! Cant fuking wait.



hahaha sorry mate i never checked AHB last night when i got home, must of been too busy drinking the IPA  i reckon theres only a litre or so left now :blink:


----------



## Wardhog (12/6/07)

Executive decision has been made. The brown porter/ale thingy has been pulled in favour of an APA.
The brown just wasn't carbing up properly, and was, in retrospect, a little one-dimensional. It had the choc malt, and not a lot else.
The replacement is a darker APA, done up with Chinook and Cascade for bittering and flavour, plus my first attempt at dry hopping (Cascade). The grist is loosely based on the Skunk Fart Pale Ale, so has medium, dark and darker crystal in it.
It's a bit cloudy, but otherwise a tasty (IMHO) drop.

The brown has gone into my Tap-A-Draft for some forced carbonation.


----------



## chris.peile (13/6/07)

Wardhog said:


> The replacement is a darker APA, done up with Chinook and Cascade for bittering and flavour,.



Sounds like a great little drop. Nice work :chug:


----------



## chris.peile (13/6/07)

By the way - did you guys check out the range in the NSW xmas in July beer swap. 28 entries!! That's a lot of beer!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/6/07)

28! :blink: bugger that, i'v enough trouble trying to lift 14 :huh: :lol: 

-Phill


----------



## chris.peile (14/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> 28! :blink: bugger that, i'v enough trouble trying to lift 14 :huh: :lol:
> 
> -Phill



Couldn't agree more! Plus - it's nice to have some of your own brews to compare against over time, and against all the other awesome sounding brews for this swap!  

PS The count down is on... only a few weeks to brew swap day.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/6/07)

15 more sleeps


----------



## Fents (15/6/07)

Bump for the drop off crew....

----> Drop off locations
West - apd - Footscray
North - Peels Diamond Creek
East - DarkFaerytale Springvale South
Central (drop off and sorting location) - SpillsMostOfIt Collingwood

Wardie we gonna jump in a car and hit Peel's for a few (and our drop off) one day one of these weekends?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (15/6/07)

Fents said:


> Wardie we gonna jump in a car and hit Peel's for a few (and our drop off) one day one of these weekends?


Fents and Wardie

Im brewing a Scottish Export Ale tomorrow. If you want you can drop in for a few, drop off your case swap contribution and see the Rough Diamond Brewery in action.


----------



## Fents (15/6/07)

Would love to mate but at midday i've got to jet over to a mates house in Northcote for a couple as he leaves for Dubai on monday, i wont be long tho so maybe an arvo visit?


----------



## Wardhog (15/6/07)

Arvo's out for me, maybe next weekend?

Edit : Confirmation that executive decision is justified. That brown ale would've been a disappointing contribution to the case swap. Truly, a one-trick pony. Note to self : Choc malt + pale ale malt != an interesting beer, there's gotta be more.
Will be test driving a pint of the replacement tonight, I'll be shattered if it's not better.


----------



## apd (15/6/07)

Damn you Wardhog. I don't need someone with a similar beer to mine who's actually putting thought into the recipe!


----------



## Wardhog (15/6/07)

apd said:


> Damn you Wardhog. I don't need someone with a similar beer to mine who's actually putting thought into the recipe!



Sorry, I tend to be hypercritical of the things I do. Could be that I wanted it to be more than the style really is, don't go thinking I'll say the same about your beer.


----------



## Fents (15/6/07)

Just sucking back one of these IPA's now :beerbang: :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/6/07)

Sorry Gents but the Koelsch is OUT.... not ready I'm afraid and I think it might be shithouse anyway.

So I did a Wit that should just be ready in time for the swap..... it will be very very fresh, which is a good thing for wheat beers thank God. Should be tasty, I used some kaffir lime zest and leaves, that i pilfered from a neighbor's tree. They smelled fantastic going into the boil. I also did a sizable sour mash on it (I like em tangy) So with luck, it will be a fresh, zesty and tart, thirst quenching summertime brew.... great timing hey  

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Brown Porter
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Stout or Pale Ale?
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale

Looking forward to this swap.... getting sick of drinking coopers to empty the longnecks though.

Thirsty


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/6/07)

looking forward to that one thursty i'v had wits on my mind latly will deffinatly have to make one soon 

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (18/6/07)

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Stout or Pale Ale?
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale

Updated.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/6/07)

Well after much deliberation I am going with my original submission. The Cream Ale. Because I under hopped an already low hopped style its turned out to be a bit of a lawnmower beer but I really dont have anything else to submit.


----------



## Wardhog (18/6/07)

Peels said:


> Well after much deliberation I am going with my original submission. The Cream Ale. Because I under hopped an already low hopped style its turned out to be a bit of a lawnmower beer but I really dont have anything else to submit.



How did the Scottish Export go?

The APA still needs some time in the warmth to carb up, but this weekend should see it right. You gonna be around this weekend? Fents?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (18/6/07)

The Scottish went really well. The smell of the mash was great. Hit all the targets and this was the first time I have used a liquid yeast. It took off about 5 minutes after pitching the yeast.

I will be home this weekend.


----------



## Velophile (21/6/07)

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA
*6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale*
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale or an out-of-season wheat
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


----------



## apd (21/6/07)

1. Peels Cream ale
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
*11. apd - brown ale*
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


----------



## Fents (21/6/07)

Peels....

Wardie and I are coming up sun 2.30pmish ...all good?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (21/6/07)

Fents said:


> Peels....
> 
> Wardie and I are coming up sun 2.30pmish ...all good?


All good. Looking forward to it. I have a steep driveway so I will leave the garage open so you can drive up into it. Save you lugging the bottles up.


----------



## Fents (21/6/07)

^^ sweeeeet.


----------



## Wardhog (24/6/07)

Dropped my contribution off at Peels' place today, and have a request of all those involved. Please keep the bottles marked 'WAPA' in as warm a spot as you can for as long as you can - they need a bit more carbonation and the cold weather has made that difficult.

Cheers for the Amarillo\Cascade ales today, Peels, a very tasty drop, and cheers Fents for the lift.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/6/07)

thanks to andrei for dropping off his contribution at my place over the weekend, and i'm sorry i didn't offer you a beer realised after you left very bad of me, you'll have to have one with me when you come to pick up the case

if anyone else wants to drop off there case during the week at my place there very welcome, just send me a PM and i'll give you my mobile and address

cheers

-Phill


----------



## Fents (25/6/07)

yep done and dusted....made the trip with ward out to peels yesterday for some very very tasty brew and a good meet / chat. you have a sensational setup peels...i'll get there one day 

Bring on the case swap!!!! mmmmm beer (and its only 8.30am )


----------



## chris.peile (25/6/07)

Fents said:


> Bring on the case swap!!!! mmmmm beer (and its only 8.30am )




You called?!?


----------



## Fents (25/6/07)

sure did....

can you pour me a beer?


----------



## andreic (25/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> thanks to andrei for dropping off his contribution at my place over the weekend, and i'm sorry i didn't offer you a beer realised after you left very bad of me, you'll have to have one with me when you come to pick up the case
> 
> if anyone else wants to drop off there case during the week at my place there very welcome, just send me a PM and i'll give you my mobile and address
> 
> ...



Phill, had you offered me a beer I would've had to refuse due to some family commitments at the time so I would've been the one feeling bad! Its really I that owe YOU a beer for being my drop-off and collection point in any case.

A few points to note about my Irish Dry Stout:
- I had some "help" from my kids putting the labels on. I have marked the caps with "IDS" in case the labels come off.
- I went for a light carbonation for these beers. I have opened 3 stubbies so far. One was flat as a tack, so I brought the case swap beers inside. The second one was lightly carbonated, and the 3rd flat again (probably one that didn't make it inside). The case swap beers have been inside for 2-3 weeks, but may still benefit from further time out of the cold. Perhaps the guinea pig / first taster can report the carbonation and forewarn others if there is a problem. The lightly carbonated 2nd beer was "more-ish" to my taste buds so I hope they do not turn out completely flat...

Anyway, I will be making arrangements with Phill after the 9th to pick up my beers post-swap. Hopefully the "tasting" thread will have started so I know what order to get stuck in. This is going to be fun!

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/6/07)

i'll put them in the spare room when i get home tonight andrei, still bloody cold in there but better than the garage which is so cold my fermenting fridge isn't turning on and it's set at 10 degrees 
-Phill


----------



## chris.peile (26/6/07)

Fents said:


> sure did....
> 
> can you pour me a beer?




How does Saturday sound?? :chug: APD and I will be making an appearance at the central collection point with the 'brews from the west' (scary sounding... isn't it!?!)


----------



## apd (26/6/07)

What time for the central drop-off?


----------



## AUHEAMIC (26/6/07)

apd said:


> What time for the central drop-off?


2.00pm on Saturday the 30th of June


----------



## mark_m (26/6/07)

Headed out to the shed tonight to bottle for the swap.

Seeing as I'm bottling from the keg, decided to use home made cabonation caps (did a bulk buy of valves from my local tyre bloke).
The carbonation cap system has worked well over the past 12 months or so, mainly using soft drink bottles for short / medium term storage.

I learned a couple of things tonight however:

1) 1 "choof" of the soda stream plunger is good, 2 "choofs" are not so good
2) a coopers pet bottle is capable of covering approx 2m radius when the arse blows out of it.

The beer shed is really living up to it's name as everything in it now has a coating of Amarillo amber ale.

It might be time to add some more technology to my carbonation system.

Just off to change into something that's not soaked in beer.

Cheers & beers.

Mark


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/6/07)

mark_mulrooney said:


> Headed out to the shed tonight to bottle for the swap.
> 
> Seeing as I'm bottling from the keg, decided to use home made cabonation caps (did a bulk buy of valves from my local tyre bloke).
> The carbonation cap system has worked well over the past 12 months or so, mainly using soft drink bottles for short / medium term storage.
> ...



I learned the same lesson, but not quite as lucky as you. It covered 2 square meters of my kitchen rather than the shed (SWMBO not happy at all) and in my case teh bottle took off like a rocket when 750g of beer exited the back end in a rush. Hit my hand at somethin approaching bullet speed. Still have a scar from where the valve stem hit my hand, and the bruising took a good 2 months to go away. Everything from the wrist up swelled up and tuned an nice shade of purple/black.

I approached the whole thing with a fair bit more caution after that. And recently I coughed up the dough for a store bought carbonator cap that I can use with my regulator... much happier knowing that the bottles are only getting 20PSI.

Still, I was luckier than I could have been... something in the nasty bangy incident knocked out both lenses of my glasses... if I hadn't been wearing them, it would have been my eyes instead.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (26/6/07)

Just a reminder that you can drop off your beer at my place any time between five minutes ago and the case swap on Saturday. You can also pick up your beer from my place up to one week after the case swap if you think that is going to work for you. All you have to do is PM me (which I guess means vote for me as Prime Minister) with what you want to do and I will try to accommodate you.

On the day of the swap, I may want to feed you six hundred gallons of 'special' home brew. It is up to you as to whether or not you drive home or not...

:blink:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

it's all very exciting isn't it

just to let everyone know that i have no internet at home so if you need my address please ask me by early friday arvo otherwise you'll be driving around springvale asking the junkies and bums where i live and thats not cool

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> it's all very exciting isn't it
> 
> just to let everyone know that i have no internet at home so if you need my address please ask me by early friday arvo otherwise you'll be driving around springvale asking the junkies and bums where i live and thats not cool
> 
> -Phill




Awwww... Isn't that sweet! DFT doesn't want us to look silly in front of the junkies and bums of Springvale.

Now, there's proof that we form a community, I tell ya!!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

-Phill


----------



## chris.peile (27/6/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Awwww... Isn't that sweet! DFT doesn't want us to look silly in front of the junkies and bums of Springvale.
> 
> Now, there's proof that we form a community, I tell ya!!




Speaking of which... when we are driving around collingwood asking the junkies and bums where the brew swap central drop off point is... what are they likely to say?? :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/6/07)

Mmmmm... beer said:


> Speaking of which... when we are driving around collingwood asking the junkies and bums where the brew swap central drop off point is... what are they likely to say?? :blink:



Probably something along the lines of 'Dunno mate. Can you spare me a dollar for a... ummm... bottle of milk?'

Actually, that only happens in Fitzroy. In Collingwood, we are all very civilised and proper...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/6/07)

Can we have a show of hands who intends coming to Collingwood on Saturday?

Apart from PM-ing you coordinates, I want to know how many plastic beakers I have to rinse out and how much fairy bread I have to make...


----------



## Fents (27/6/07)

would of loved too, but gonna mind my very ill bro on sat arvo and give my missus a leave pass for the arvo to drink champers with her wooza's. next time gadget.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (27/6/07)

I will be coming down to Collingwood but I will be driving so maybe just a couple of jars.

Already have your details.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

wooo fairy bread *claps hands*

i'll be there with the south east case's

-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (27/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> wooo fairy bread *claps hands*
> 
> i'll be there with the south east case's
> 
> -Phill



I'll be there, I can bring Honey Joys :lol:

Edit: for dark faerytale  
You know those cornflake-honey things, 
.
I don't even want to venture into what you could have been thinking.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

whats a honey joy?


----------



## Velophile (27/6/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Can we have a show of hands who intends coming to Collingwood on Saturday?
> 
> Apart from PM-ing you coordinates, I want to know how many plastic beakers I have to rinse out and how much fairy bread I have to make...




I'll be there. :beer: 


Will also drop off my case sometime* before too.

*Maybe Thursday evening or Friday or early Saturday then ride back for the swap & beer, or......


----------



## mark_m (27/6/07)

I'll be there about 2. Thanks for P.M. with address.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## RobW (27/6/07)

I'll be there around 2 as well.
Have the address already.


----------



## Wardhog (27/6/07)

Sorry, won't be able to get there, the missus already booked the afternoon a while ago. Have one for me, and try to keep the "This beats the hell out of looking after the kid - sucked in Ward" comments to a minimum.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

keep forgetting to do this

1. Peels Cream ale
*2. DarkFaerytale - Smoke Ale*
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale
12. kadmium - Hause ale
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale

it's a good beer but not the best. It was fun making it and at least you'll all get to have a taste of what a kilo of smoke malt will add to a beer

-Phill

EDIT : premature button pressing


----------



## apd (27/6/07)

mmm...beer and I will be there via TAXI!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

apd said:


> mmm...beer and I will be there via TAXI!



damn wish i could do the same, i'll stick around to help sort the bottles and eat some fairy bread but i can't have to many drinks, a taxi from collingwood would run me upwards of 60bucks :blink: of course i could get a train but i don't like my chances of being able to carry 30+ bottles of long necks while chasing the train that i just missed (which is why they call me Lucky  )

-Phill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> damn wish i could do the same, i'll stick around to help sort the bottles and eat some fairy bread but i can't have to many drinks, a taxi from collingwood would run me upwards of 60bucks :blink: of course i could get a train but i don't like my chances of being able to carry 30+ bottles of long necks while chasing the train that i just missed (which is why they call me Lucky  )
> 
> -Phill



Do you own a trolley? Super Cheap Auto have them *real* cheap.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

or i could borrow the one from work...tempting

-Phill


----------



## chris.peile (27/6/07)

apd said:


> mmm...beer and I will be there via TAXI!




... So feel free to line up a few of those plastic cups - and don't go soft on the fairy bread!!


----------



## chris.peile (27/6/07)

apd... Are we going to aim for the 2:00pm meet-up? That's my vote - I can pop around to your place with 'the goods' around 1:00pm and we can go from there.

spillsmostofit... if you could send through your details that would be great


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/07)

Mmmmm... beer said:


> spillsmostofit... if you could send through your details that would be great


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (27/6/07)

I think that everyone who asked now has grid coordinates for the case dump.

Between now and then I will be processing harvested yeast from two of my recent Belgian Escapades - Wyeast 1388 and Wyeast 3787.

If you are an attending Case Swapper and would like some of this, PM me beforehand and be prepared to bring a bottle of your bestest brew as payment*.

*Not combinable with any other offer. Limit of one yeast sample per attendee. While stocks last or until I say so. Yeast may be polluted with base metals, cat feces or country and western music. Yeast containers may not contain yeast. May contain traces of peanuts, postmen and/or distant galaxies.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

thanks Spills

last day to ask me my address anyone who wants to drop off there case tomorrow

-Phill


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

some ingrate has used all the ink in the printer at work so there will be no flashy labels on my bottles 

here's what i had started tho, was starting to look good too.... bloody mongrels







-Phill


----------



## Quintrex (29/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> some ingrate has used all the ink in the printer at work so there will be no flashy labels on my bottles
> 
> here's what i had started tho, was starting to look good too.... bloody mongrels



Lookin good, you draw that yourself?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

na i wish, "borrowed" the pic from some tattoo flash i found on the net and the rest was done in publisher

-Phill


----------



## Wardhog (29/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> na i wish, "borrowed" the pic from some tattoo flash i found on the net and the rest was done in publisher
> 
> -Phill



Makes me wish I'd have done more than write 'WAPA' on the lids.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/6/07)

Hey Phill

I have just copied your label into a document and printed your labels (in colour) for you. They are a bit small but they still look OK. I will bring them with me to the case swap at Spills tomorrow.

Peels


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

tip top your a legend Peels

-Phill


----------



## lucas (29/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> some ingrate has used all the ink in the printer at work so there will be no flashy labels on my bottles
> 
> here's what i had started tho, was starting to look good too.... bloody mongrels
> 
> ...


bugger, I guess my masking tape labels aren't going to win the "best labels in the swap" award


----------



## Fents (29/6/07)

Peels when ya starting the "tasting notes" thread?


----------



## apd (29/6/07)

lucas said:


> bugger, I guess my masking tape labels aren't going to win the "best labels in the swap" award



I'll be coming dead last then. My "label" is black CD pen directly on the bottle. Most user-_un_friendly label ever. One vaguely interesting thing is that you get to see the history of the bottle.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/6/07)

Fents said:


> Peels when ya starting the "tasting notes" thread?


Well seen as though I wont be able to drink too much at Spills tomorrow I will probably start it when I get home and start tasting.


----------



## chris.peile (29/6/07)

Nice work DarkFaeryTale... very bloody impressive!! And not to mention seriously cool B) Hmmm... shall I go with black pen or black pen and masking tape?!?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

Peels said:


> Well seen as though I wont be able to drink too much at Spills tomorrow I will probably start it when I get home and start tasting.



the problem is... where to start?

-Phill


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/6/07)

thanks mmm....beer


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/6/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> the problem is... where to start?
> 
> -Phill


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe,


----------



## lucas (29/6/07)

anyone going tomorrow want a copy of the may/june zymurgy? I ended up with two copies


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/6/07)

lucas said:


> anyone going tomorrow want a copy of the may/june zymurgy? I ended up with two copies



PM sent


----------



## Quintrex (30/6/07)

Was great meeting everyone at the Case swap, thanks especially to Spillsmostofit for hosting.
Really looking forward to trying everyones contributions

My contribution(the bottle marked with Q), the Tripel didn't turn out a standard tripel, hence I have dubbed it a 'winter tripel', it is a little darker, full bodied, with caramel kinda notes, hence its name Creme Caramel.
This was my first attempt at making my own candi syrup, which I will go into a little more in detail later.


*Beware Foaming when you open this beer, reasonably carb-ed plus lotsa body equals FOOOAAAMMM!!!!*

Notes
The homemade candi syrup was made by dissolving 1 kg dextrose in minimal water, to this phosphoric acid(2mL 85% food grade) was added and the whole heated at ~130 deg for about 20-30 minutes, until an amber colour was reached. This was then added to pot pre-boil.

In hindsight; the dextrose has added a heap of body to the beer, maybe cane sugar would have made it lighter in body. I'm happy enough with it as a winter dessert kinda beer, although if I was making this kind of style again I would add possibly some orange peel or maybe even a hint of coffee to make something different.

Hope you guys enjoy it
Q


Recipe
Creme Caramel Triple

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.70
Anticipated OG: 1.083 Plato: 19.99
Anticipated SRM: 4.5
Anticipated IBU: 30.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.5 0.50 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 67.12 2
2.6 0.20 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 78.70 10
7.8 0.60 kg. Wheat Malt Belgium 77.50 2
70.1 5.40 kg. Pilsner Australia 76.48 1
13.0 1.00 kg. Homemade Candi syrup 99.55 ???

Potential represented as Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.00 2.3 15 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.70 15.1 75 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.00 0.9 5 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.70 4.8 20 min.
15.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 6.70 7.2 30 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 6.70
Water Qts: 17.16 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 16.24 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.42 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 40 Time: 10
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 15
Intermediate Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 110
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 15


Total Mash Volume L: 20.71 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## lucas (30/6/07)

for the record, here's the recipe for the alt. it's pretty much exactly as batz's recipe in the recipes section

*Batz Alt*
7-C Dsseldorf Altbier






*Size:* 25.0 L
*Efficiency:* 71.0%
*Attenuation:* 75.0%
*Calories:* 178.45 per 12.0 fl oz

*Original Gravity:* 1.054 (1.046 - 1.054)
|=======================*#*========|
*Terminal Gravity:* 1.013 (1.010 - 1.015)
|==================*#*=============|
*Color:* 32.5 (13.0 - 17.0)
|======================*#*=========|
*Alcohol:* 5.27% (4.5% - 5.2%)
|=========================*#*======|
*Bitterness:* 38.2 (35.0 - 50.0)
|===========*#*====================|

*Ingredients:*
13.0 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (3.2%) - _added during boil, boiled 60.0 min_
55.0 g Select Spalt (4.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 60.0 min_
35.0 g Select Spalt (4.0%) - _added during boil, boiled 45.0 min_
3.12 kg Pale Malt
2.75 kg Munich
0.31 kg Caramalt
0.07 kg Chocolate Malt
0.5 ea Irish Moss - _added during boil, boiled 10.0 min_
1 ea Danstar - Nottingham


----------



## Fents (30/6/07)

Well i'll pick my case up this week sometime, but just in case here's my recipe, has a label on it so you'll know anyway :

14-A English IPA

Size: 19.98 L
Efficiency: 72.96%
Attenuation: 68.8%
Calories: 215.81 per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.064 (1.050 - 1.075)
Terminal Gravity: 1.020 (1.010 - 1.018)
Color: 26.2 (8.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 5.79% (5.0% - 7.5%)
Bitterness: 59.17 (40.0 - 60.0)

Ingredients:
4.8 kg Malt Craft Export Pilsner Malt
.840 kg Dark Munich Malt
.300 kg Crystal Malt
.060 kg Cara-aroma
60 g Challenger (6.6%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20 g Goldings (6%) - added during boil, boiled 25 min
20 g Goldings (6%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
12.5 g Fermentis S-04 Safale S-04

not quite sure if its fully carbonated yet, i'll crack my test bottle tommorow and let ya'll know.

Thanks to Peels for organising it and to Spills for hosting the actual swap even tho i couldnt make it.

Gentleman, start your engines. :chug:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/6/07)

Well... I've finished cleaning up and have had dinner and now I am listening to some Fat Boy Slim at full volume having had a seriously fabulous afternoon. I really enjoyed meeting all who attended and I suspect that our futures will continue to mesh. It was great to taste other beers and contrast them against my own offerings, which I now hold in a different light. The brews people brought to my place were fantastic!

I really appreciate this opportunity and look forward to perhaps doing it again in the future.

Thanks everyone for a great afternoon. I am in your debt.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (1/7/07)

Well I must say I had a great afternoon at Spills and take this opportunity to thank him and Mrs Spills for their hospitality and fine beer. It was my first opportunity to try a BIAB beer and I must say that IMO if anyone s%*t cans it they better be wearing a flame suit. Bloody good drop!!! 

It was also great meeting and chatting with other like minded brewers. Next time Im not driving and Im leaving my phone off.

The swap went really well and thanks to all who participated. Im just about to open my first swap bottle (Lucass - Batz Altbier) so I will start the tasting thread tomorrow.

Thanks for the mag Lucas.

Cheers
Peels


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (1/7/07)

Apart from what appears to be intentional left-overs, I have an unclaimed case sitting in the Sorting Facility. Somebody might be going thirsty!


----------



## mark_m (1/7/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Apart from what appears to be intentional left-overs, I have an unclaimed case sitting in the Sorting Facility. Somebody might be going thirsty!



Spills,

If the unclaimed case is in a green supermarket bag - it's yours.

From what I remember (although after the belgian late in the proceedings memory may be foggy), we mistakenly sorted one too many cases.

Hope you enjoy it & many thanks for hosting a great afternoon with some fantastic beers.

Look forward to catching up again soon.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Wardhog (2/7/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Apart from what appears to be intentional left-overs, I have an unclaimed case sitting in the Sorting Facility. Somebody might be going thirsty!



It's likely yours, I know I threw in an extra for you for your effort in hosting the sorting day, I guess everyone else must have, too. Thanks for hosting the day, and apologies on not being able to make it. My wife just doesn't understand the importance of beer  

From memory :

WAPA - 23L batch
5kg Aussie pilsner malt (unsure of maltster)
300g Medium Crystal Malt
200g Carapils
100g Chocolate Malt
Mashed at 66, 1hr.

approx. 1.050 OG, 1.010 FG

Boil 1 hr
15g Chinook @ 60
20g Cascade @ 15
10g Cascade dry hop in secondary

US-56, 18C 1 week primary, 2 weeks secondary at ambient.

To whoever it was that supplied the PET bottles with the valve in the top, would you like to have these back?
And Fents, I've got your case at my place, rock on over when you want to pick it up.


----------



## Fents (2/7/07)

Cracked my test bottle of my IPA last night and its ready to drink! Albeit a bit chill hazy 

Ward i'll call ya this arvo, might pop over tonight and pick it up


----------



## apd (2/7/07)

Great to meet everyone on the weekend. Thanks for the venue and hospitality Spills. Great pies and sausage rolls!

If the beers we tasted on Sat are anything to go by I'm really looking forward to the case swap beers.

I didn't put my handle on my beers. They're the ones with BA 0507 on the cap.


----------



## Fents (2/7/07)

apd said:


> 1. Peels Cream ale
> 2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale?????
> 3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
> 4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
> ...



UPDATED!

Could kind folk please put next to their name two things :

a) what label was on your bottle for the swap
/b If its ready to drink..

Then we can copy and paste this list once its fully updated into the "Tasting" thread...


----------



## AUHEAMIC (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


----------



## apd (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale


----------



## mark_m (2/7/07)

Peels said:


> 1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
> 2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
> 3. Lucas - Batz Altbier
> 4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
> ...


----------



## lucas (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel
10. RobW - robust porter
11. apd - brown ale
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------



## Wardhog (2/7/07)

lucas said:


> 1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
> 2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
> 3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
> 4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
> ...


----------



## RobW (2/7/07)

lucas said:


> 1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
> 2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
> 3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
> 4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA
> ...


----------



## Quintrex (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale 
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog – Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


Also, on the recipe sheet I included, I forgot to mention that I did a 48hr sour mash with 15% of the grist. Not that it added very much sourness... but I tried.

PS... currently drinking my first beer out of the case. About to post to the tasting thread !!!


----------



## Velophile (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
*6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale - labeled - Keep it warm for a week or so. I'll open a tester soon & report*
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------



## chris.peile (2/7/07)

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale - labeled - Keep it warm for a week or so. I'll open a tester soon & report
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale - Labelled 'Dark Ale - Belgian twist' - ready to drink
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------



## chris.peile (2/7/07)

Thanks for the venue Spills - excellent food, discussion and learnings!!

And most improtantly, thanks to all for the beers provided... that was bloody awesome! I can't tell you all how impressed I was with the quality of the beers floating around... I'll have to get my act together


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/7/07)

thanks to all for a fantastic day, good beer, good food and great conversation, looking forward to the christmas swap now.... but what to brew!

1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
*2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale - ready to drink, goes good with just about any sort of meat - "S" on cap*
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale - labeled - Keep it warm for a week or so. I'll open a tester soon & report
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale - Labelled 'Dark Ale - Belgian twist' - ready to drink
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink

did you guys try the hobgoblin after i left (marked "HG" on the lid) i'm really looking for some feedback on it, might enter it or another version of it into vicbrew

cheers and thanks again for the great arvo, might have to get someone to drive me next time

-Phill


----------



## andreic (3/7/07)

I'm on holidays... here's a late update. Does this need to go in the tasting thread also?

cheers,

Andrei


1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale - ready to drink, goes good with just about any sort of meat - "S" on cap
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale - labeled - Keep it warm for a week or so. I'll open a tester soon & report
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
*8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout - labelled, also with "IDS" on bottletop - could do with more time in the bottle - try and keep it as one of your later tastings if you can*
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale - Labelled 'Dark Ale - Belgian twist' - ready to drink
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------



## AUHEAMIC (3/7/07)

andreic said:


> I'm on holidays... here's a late update. Does this need to go in the tasting thread also?


I have updated the tasting thread.

Peels


----------



## Velophile (4/7/07)

Velophile said:


> 1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
> 2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
> 3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
> 4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, will crack a tester soon and update
> ...



I tested one of my batch last night & can confirm it will benefit from a little more time to carb up fully.


----------



## Wardhog (4/7/07)

Velophile said:


> I tested one of my batch last night & can confirm it will benefit from a little more time to carb up fully.



+1 here. Mine had enough carbonation to persist in the beer, but not enough to produce a reasonable head.

Edit:
1. Peels - Cream ale - Labeled Cream Ale by Peels - Ready to drink
2. DarkFaerytale - Smoked Ale
3. Lucas - Batz Altbier - labeled "alt" on caps + dodgy masking tape label - ready to drink
4. Wardhog Sloppy Skunk Fart APA - 'WAPA' on lid, not quite ready, try to leave in warmth for a week.
5. Fents - IPA - Labelled Clearly - Ready to drink!
6. Velophile - Amarillo Pale Ale - labeled - Keep it warm for a week or so.
7. Thirsty Boy - Witbier. Labled Half Wit - Drink it NOW.
8. Andrei - Irish Dry Stout
9. Quintrex - Tripel- Labeled Q on cap, ready to drink, as with most big beers, aging will very much improve it.
10. RobW - robust porter - Labelled, ready to drink
11. apd - brown ale - Labelled BA 0507 - Ready to drink
12. kadmium - Hause ale AWOL
13. Mmmmm... beer - Dark Ale
14. mark_mulrooney - Amarillo amber ale - labelled, ready to drink


----------

